# Taking Apart BBS RY's



## AssMunstarr (Feb 13, 2010)

New to the site, and after searching I couldn't really find an answer to this. Unlike the RS's or LM's, the RY's came with rivets instead of bolts. I was wondering is there anyway to remove the rivets and replace them with the bolts like the other BBS wheels? Thanks in advance, I figured this site would be more helpful especially with this type of wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

